# Driveway and patio sealers



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Just had a new sandstone patio down and am thinking about sealing it and the monoblock paver driveway.
The manufacturer make one and seems decent but I have a concern about the winter that if there's any liquid repellence in the stones, I'll just end up with an ice rink.

Any experience/opinions?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use pic seal, I applied it last year and it’s still giving great protection and no ice problems.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

I think you might be advised to hold off until next year as they need to dry out from the manufacture process


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks but the one I'm looking at comes from the manufacturer and can be applied on installation and doesn't have issues with blooming that some can have as the residual salts come out which you rightly say can be a concern.


----------

